# Space above the table saw



## laldog2 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm looking for ideas about using the space *above* the table saw. 
The Unisaw I'm using in my basement shop has a 52" Beisemeyer fence and built in router table extension.

The space below the saw (and router) is occupied by a small dust collector connected to the bottom of the saw, so I can't really use it for storing the fence, spare blades in the "traditional" manner.

I also have an overhead dust collector for the saw, dropped down from the 4" PVC piping connected to the dust collector 10" or so away.

Has anyone used the space above the saw for storage, etc. I'm thinking it would also be a great place for some heavy-duty task lighting.

Any helpful suggestions wold be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have an ambient air cleaner mounted to the ceiling right over my table saw. I have some screws in the side of this air cleaner which I hang push sticks from.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I like to use a tenoning jig to cut things on end, so I like the space over the table saw clear.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

This will be a cold rainy weekend project for me some time this winter.

As mentioned above, good place for air cleaner.

Also good place for storing things like push sticks and accessories.

I also plan to incorporate a couple of the tube-shaped LED lights into mine.

I also plan to suspend it using one of the harbor-freight AC winches so I can raise and lower it easily.

I will also have a shop-vac hose and an air-compressor hose available there for keeping the area clean.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

This is what I did with the area above my saw, after I got tired of trying to find my push shoes and things. As should be evident in the photos, it can be moved up or down, according to want or need.

I, too, use the saw to do tenoning, so I had to raise it recently. However, I can still reach everything fine, so I just left it raised, though I only do tenons over four foot occasionally. Even then, they often won't fit on the saw with my eight foot ceilings, so I have to take them to the band saw or otherwise deal with them.

It's nice just being able to reach up and grab the push shoe I need.


----------

